# Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*

I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Not bad for $25!


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


We've got the same one in our used tool store. Sorry, no literature came in with it. But here's something you might find interesting: It came in with hundreds of home-made blades *cut from old bandsaws blades.* Since the blade just clamps in at top and bottom, any flat blade will work. So from one cheap bandsaw blade you've got several scroll saw blades.


----------



## woodwrkr4u (Feb 8, 2008)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Hi Bob,
I have the 103.0403 manual which I can scan and E mail to you if you are interested. My dad bought this in 1936 for $7.95 from Sears and I am still using it. We will probably have to do some computer restoration as it is faded. Hope this helps.


----------



## hoosierwdwrkr (Apr 21, 2008)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


I recently rescued a 103.0403 from a basement in Chicago, IL
It belonged to my wife's grandfather. I am restoring it to use in my workshop and could also use a copy of the manual. If anyone knows where I can locate a replacement dust boot or what type of oil to use in the sump, please respond.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Jim,
I have a copy of the manual that woodwrkr4u emailed me. go to my profile and send me your email address so I can send it. The oil for the sump is 40 wt. motor oil. That's what the book said.


----------



## DougBear (Mar 4, 2012)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


I bought a 103.0403 scroll saw yesterday from the son of a farmer in Nebraska who said his father had kept it under an oil cloth when not in use. Paint looks mint but the motor had to be rewired due to age. It was easy to set up and cut a few things already but without a manual I had to stop often and adjust things as I discovered new tweeks needed to get it cutting just right. I'd love to get a manual and find out where I can get a replacement square shaft for the upper part where the blade is held. That farmer's son had put in the set screw below the hole in the shaft so now only one side holds right Would also love to find out how to put a light on it so I don't have to hang a flashlight from a wire above it and to find out which type of belt should be used since what it has isn't able to be set to go slow speeds.

-- Doug K. South of Omaha, Ne


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


DougBear, 
If you send me a private message with your email address I can email you the manual. Parts are hard to come by. The link belts work well. You should have multi-step pully's to adjust your speeds.


----------



## Cheapassbill (Apr 10, 2013)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Greetings,
I'm new here and can't message people yet. I to just picked up one of these and would like the manual.
If someone can send me it that would be great.
Bill


----------



## ajank (Aug 29, 2014)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


I just recently inherated a 103.0404 and I am look for the manual. Could I get on from someone?


----------



## art2 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Hi,
I'm new here and can't message yet. Also still newby to woodworking.
I just acquired a craftsman mod# 103.0404. If I could get copy of a manual would be a big help, as I've 
drawn a blank so far on info on this saw. The motor and parts run and seems to be in ok shape for age.
Don't have any blade and have not located any. maybe with some additional information I cat make something.
Art


----------



## danif (Jun 12, 2015)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Hi Bob, 
I have been woodworking for about 3 years now and I use mostly antique machines. My old scroll saw broke and couldn't be Repaired. I needed a new one for my latest obsession…









My husband just found the dunlap 103.0403 in a house that was about to be demolished. it needs cleaned up but runs great! I love it. If you still have a copy of the manual I could really use it. I can't message though (newbie). My email is 
jamie [email protected] (remove space between e and u).
Thanks, Jamie


----------



## Lostarcher1 (Sep 29, 2015)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


I am still too new to message someone on this site yet, but I would love to get a copy of this manual. I have some work to do to it, but I can't wait to get her running.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


Although the original post for this thread said there were no copies on OWWM (now vinatagemachinery.org), it is almost 8 years old. You can find several PDF copies of the 103.0403/103.0404 manual there now.


----------



## Gil49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


I am still another person looking for the operating instructions portion of the manual for a Craftsman jig saw 103.0404. I have the 5-page part list from OWWM but the document did not include the operating instructions portion. Other attempts to download it from different sites were not successful. I'd very much appreciate any help.

Gil Duval, Adams, MA - [email protected]


----------



## Grif (Feb 21, 2016)

Bob42 said:


> *Old Craftsman Scroll saw, # 103-0404 or 103-0403*
> 
> I picked up at a yard sale a Craftsman 24" scroll saw, model #103-0404. It is the same as a 103-0403. Does anyone have a manual for this? I tried OWWM but it's not there. The machine works great but it would be nice to have the manual. Did I mention I only paid $25.00.


i just picked up a 0404 at an estate sale for 35.00 in amazing working condition with hundreds of period dated blades new in packets some from walker turner.( sorry nfs ) I also got a booklet on the use and application of the band saw dated 1937 it's not as technical as i would like more on what it does than how it works as soon as i can copy it i'll share it with everyone. (wood is good)


----------

